# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Σεμινάριο Ορθολογικής Προσέγγισης Προπόνησης Με Αντίσταση (5 Μαϊου, Hulk Gym, Mενίδι)

## Polyneikos

To Σάββατο 5 Μαϊου, στο γυμναστήριο Hulk Gym στο Μενίδι (Λεωφ. Κωνσταντίνου Καραμανλή 68) θα πραγματοποιηθεί Σεμινάριο Ορθολογικής Προσέγγισης Προπόνησης Με Αντίσταση με στόχο την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη με κύριο εισηγητή τον IFBB Pro Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη.
Eίναι το δεύτερο σεμινάριο του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη εντός του 2018 με το πρώτο να πραγματοποιείται τον Φεβρουάριο στον Βόλο.

*Ώρες διεξαγωγής : 18:00-21:00
Είσοδος ελεύθερη*

Το www.Bodybuilding θα καλύψει το σεμινάριο και προσκαλεί τα μέλη και τους αναγνώστες να παρευρεθούν ως μια πρώτης τάξης ευκαιρία να ενημερωθούν για τα νέα δεδομένα που προστίθονται στο πολυσύνθετο σιδερένιο άθλημα. 
Ο Μανώλης ως γνωστόν είναι από τους πλέον καταρτισμένους αθλητές στην Σωματοδόμηση και έχει πραγματοποιήσει πολλά σεμινάρια στο παρελθόν με ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία.

----------


## Muscleboss

Αυτά τα σεμινάρια του Καραμανλάκη με την ελεύθερη είσοδο είναι μια πολύ καλή συνήθεια που ελπίζω να έχει συνέχεια. Ο Μανώλης έχει τα κότσια να προσφέρει γνώση δωρεάν και να απαντήσει ζωντανά σε ερωτήσεις μπροστά σε κοινό, πράγμα τουλάχιστον σπάνιο.  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Η επιστημονική προσέγγιση που κάνει ο Μανώλης στα σεμινάρια του ειδικά προπονητικά είναι πραγματικά σπάνια όχι μόνο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Αν κάποιος παρακολουθήσει κάθε επόμενο σεμινάριο του Μανώλη, θα διακρύνει πως κάθε φορά προσθέτει περισσότερες αποδείξεις για να τεκμηριώσει την ορθολογική προσέγγιση προπόνησης. Έπειτα ο συνδυασμός με την ευφράδεια λόγου που έχει, η προσφορά δωρεάς μάθησης του Μανώλη είναι πραγματικά λειτούργημα.

----------


## psonara

αναμενουμε να το απολαυσουμε :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το σεμινάριο του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη ολοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχία και ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για τους παρευρισκομένους.
Εχει βιντεοσκοπηθεί όλο το σεμινάριο και θα ανέβουν κάποια τμήματά του 
Στο τέλος  παραχωρήθηκε και συνέντευξη στον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr την οποία θα παρακολουθήσουν τα μέλη του Bodybuilding.gr προσεχώς.
O Μανωλης - όπως πάντα - περιεκτικός και μεστός στον λόγο του, σαφής και καταρτισμένος.
Επίσης ανακοινώθηκε οτι σε 2 εβδομάδες θα κάνει σεμινάριο στο Αγρίνιο, στην μνήμη του θανόντα Φώτη Πλευρίτη, στο γυμναστήριο του. 
Stay Tuned.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πανταχού παρών ο Χρήστος  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πανταχού παρών ο Χρήστος


Ισχύει! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μονο κερδισμενος βγαινει οποιος μπορεσει κ παρακολουθησει εστω κ ενα  σεμιναριο του Μ. Καραμανλακη.
Δεν ειναι κ τοσο συνηθισμενο ενας τεραστιος αθλητης να εχει τη γνωση κ να μπορει κ να τη μεταδιδει κ να τη προσφερει δωρεαν σε οσους τυχερους παρεβρεθηκαν εκει.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ σωστα μόνο κερδισμένος βγαίνει όποιος παρακολουθεί τετοια σεμινάρια απο τον Μανώλη γιατι εμπνέει και μια σιγουρια ο Μανώλης ώς πρός την βαρύτητα και αξιοπιστία αυτών που λέει και μπορεί να ξεκαθαρίσει πολλα στο μυαλό του ο ενδιαφερόμενος , γιατι γνώμες και απόψεις πολλες μπορεί να ακουστούν , η σιγουρια όμως μετράει και αξιοπιστία !!
Ο Χρήστος όχι μόνο πανταχού παρών , αλλα βλέπω ξέρει να πιάνει και σωστό στρατηγικό μέρος όταν βγαίνει με κόσμο φωτο !! Κοιτάω και γω την φωτο λέω μόνο ένας έμπειρος και φυσιολάτρης θα έπιανε τετοια τοποθεσία  τέρμα δεξι εξτρέμ φουνταριστός   :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους και μιας και στο φόρουμ είμαστε και λίγο old school, αν αυτό στο σεμινάριο γινόταν τη δεκαετία του 90 ή ακόμα και στις αρχές των 00', ο κόσμος δε θα χωρούσε στο γυμναστήριο! Αγωνιστικοί και μη θα είχαν προσέλθει να ακούσουν τον Έλληνα επαγγελματία, και έχουμε αρκετά παραδείγματα από εκείνη την εποχή. 

Ωστόσο δεν είμαστε στα 90's αλλά στο 2018 και πλέον η γνώση μεταδίδεται (ή τουλάχιστον κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι μεταδίδεται) μέσω fb, ενώ όλοι έχουν γίνει προπονητές του πληκτρολογίου... Η αξία τέτοιων συναντήσεων/σεμιναρίων που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τη κυκλοφορία της γνώσης και εμπειρίας, αλλά και τη σύσφιξη των σχέσεων ανθρώπων με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και τρόπο σκέψης δεν εκτιμάται όπως θα πρεπε. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να διοργανώνονται; Σε καμία περίπτωση. Νομίζω ότι ο Καραμανλάκης αξίζει πολλά συγχαρητήρια που παρέχει αυτά τα σεμινάρια δωρεάν και ελπίζω να συνεχίσει για όσους τα εκτιμούν. Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι θέλει @@ (που σημαίνει πραγματική γνώση και εμπειρία) να βγεις και να μιλήσεις σε ζωντανό χρόνο και να απαντήσεις ερωτήσεις αθλητών πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο και όχι πίσω από ένα κομπουτερ με τη βοήθεια του google.
Άλλη μια φορά μπράβο στο Μανώλη και ελπίζω να μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ και εγώ όταν βρεθώ ξανά στην Ελλάδα.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σεμινάριο Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη - Hulk Gym - 5 Μαϊου 2018 - Μέρος 1ο*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους και μιας και στο φόρουμ είμαστε και λίγο old school, αν αυτό στο σεμινάριο γινόταν τη δεκαετία του 90 ή ακόμα και στις αρχές των 00', ο κόσμος δε θα χωρούσε στο γυμναστήριο! Αγωνιστικοί και μη θα είχαν προσέλθει να ακούσουν τον Έλληνα επαγγελματία, και έχουμε αρκετά παραδείγματα από εκείνη την εποχή. 
> 
> Ωστόσο δεν είμαστε στα 90's αλλά στο 2018 και πλέον η γνώση μεταδίδεται (ή τουλάχιστον κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι μεταδίδεται) μέσω fb, ενώ όλοι έχουν γίνει προπονητές του πληκτρολογίου... Η αξία τέτοιων συναντήσεων/σεμιναρίων που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τη κυκλοφορία της γνώσης και εμπειρίας, αλλά και τη σύσφιξη των σχέσεων ανθρώπων με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και τρόπο σκέψης δεν εκτιμάται όπως θα πρεπε. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να διοργανώνονται; Σε καμία περίπτωση. Νομίζω ότι ο Καραμανλάκης αξίζει πολλά συγχαρητήρια που παρέχει αυτά τα σεμινάρια δωρεάν και ελπίζω να συνεχίσει για όσους τα εκτιμούν. Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι θέλει @@ (που σημαίνει πραγματική γνώση και εμπειρία) να βγεις και να μιλήσεις σε ζωντανό χρόνο και να απαντήσεις ερωτήσεις αθλητών πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο και όχι πίσω από ένα κομπουτερ με τη βοήθεια του google.
> Άλλη μια φορά μπράβο στο Μανώλη και ελπίζω να μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ και εγώ όταν βρεθώ ξανά στην Ελλάδα.


Πολύ σωστη η παρατήρησή σου Πάνο και επειδη οι γνώσεις μεταδίδονται πλέον πιο εύκολα μέσω διαδικτύου και μέσων επικοινωνίας , παρ όλα αυτα οι σωστες γνώσεις χάνονται μέσα στο πλήθος των απόψεων και τετοιες περιπτώσεις όταν δίνετε η ευκαιρία να υπάρχει αμεσότητα στην πληροφόριση και άμεση ανταλλαγή απόψεων αλλα και απαντήσεων επι της ουσίας , ξεμπερδεύει το μυαλό και δίνει ερέθισμα και σιγουρια στον αθλούμενο , είτε σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο βελτίωσης σωματικής κατάστασης και υγείας , είτε σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο 
Πολλές φορές πουλάνε αέρα και φούμαρα για μεταξωτές κορδέλες , χωρίς ουσία και αποτέλεσμα καθαρα εισπρακτικού χαρακτήρα 
Εγω 2 φορές είχα βρεθεί σε κάποια διάλεξη του Μανώλη και είδα πόσο χρήσιμα πράγματα έλεγε και με σωστο και κατανοητό τρόπο  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Παρακολούθησα με μεγάλη προσοχή το 1ο βίντεο του σεμιναρίου και εφόσον έχω παρακολουθήσει αρκετά του Μανώλη, παρατηρώ πως συνεχώς βελτιώνει το επίπεδο και την εις βάθος ανάλυση σε αρχές της φυσιολογίας και έπειτα της εργοφυσιολογίας. Σε κάθε τι που τοποθετείται, το δικαιολογεί και το υποστηρείζει επιστημονικά. Το σεμινάριο έχει μεγάλη αίγλη στην ελληνική εκδοχή καθώς βοηθάει ο πλούτος της ελληνικής γλώσσας και από την άλλη έχουμε αύθονα παραδείγματα και παραλληλισμούς στο ελληνικό bodybuilding.
Ο Μανώλης προσφέρει γνώση και μάθηση. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την παραπληροφόρηση του διαδικτύου ή των εμπειρικών ''προπονητών'' και των διαδικτυακών γκουρού. Αυτός ο διαχωρισμός πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητός. Η μη ικανοποιητική προσέλευση είναι η σύγχυση αυτών. Ο λόγος και η παρουσίαση του Μανώλη βοηθάει να διαχωριστεί κατά πόσο είναι λάθος η κατανόηση και μετάφραση των όσων διαβάζουν ή ακούνε μερικοί στο διαδίκτυο.

Ελπίζω πως και οι πιο εγωιστές θα παρακολουθήσουν τα αποσπάσματα του σεμιναρίου. Σίγουρα κάτι θα αναθεωρήσουν από όσα πίστευαν ως τώρα.

----------


## psonara

> Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους και μιας και στο φόρουμ είμαστε και λίγο old school, αν αυτό στο σεμινάριο γινόταν τη δεκαετία του 90 ή ακόμα και στις αρχές των 00', ο κόσμος δε θα χωρούσε στο γυμναστήριο! Αγωνιστικοί και μη θα είχαν προσέλθει να ακούσουν τον Έλληνα επαγγελματία, και έχουμε αρκετά παραδείγματα από εκείνη την εποχή. 
> 
> Ωστόσο δεν είμαστε στα 90's αλλά στο 2018 και πλέον η γνώση μεταδίδεται (ή τουλάχιστον κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι μεταδίδεται) μέσω fb, ενώ όλοι έχουν γίνει προπονητές του πληκτρολογίου... Η αξία τέτοιων συναντήσεων/σεμιναρίων που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τη κυκλοφορία της γνώσης και εμπειρίας, αλλά και τη σύσφιξη των σχέσεων ανθρώπων με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και τρόπο σκέψης δεν εκτιμάται όπως θα πρεπε. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να διοργανώνονται; Σε καμία περίπτωση. Νομίζω ότι ο Καραμανλάκης αξίζει πολλά συγχαρητήρια που παρέχει αυτά τα σεμινάρια δωρεάν και ελπίζω να συνεχίσει για όσους τα εκτιμούν. Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι θέλει @@ (που σημαίνει πραγματική γνώση και εμπειρία) να βγεις και να μιλήσεις σε ζωντανό χρόνο και να απαντήσεις ερωτήσεις αθλητών πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο και όχι πίσω από ένα κομπουτερ με τη βοήθεια του google.
> Άλλη μια φορά μπράβο στο Μανώλη και ελπίζω να μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ και εγώ όταν βρεθώ ξανά στην Ελλάδα.


θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τον muscleboss.εγω δυστυχως εφτασα στην πηγη αλλα δεν ηπια νερο.ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να σταθω πιο τυχερη.ευτυχως που η καμερα του φορουμ μας μεταδιδει ττο γεγονος και μαθαινουμε και εμεις. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 2ο μέρος του σεμιναρίου του Manolis Karamanlakis το οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 5 Μαϊου στο γυμναστήριο HULK GYM στο Μενίδι.

----------


## strong(er)

Ευχαριστούμε για τα βίντεο, πολύ καλός ο Μανώλης σε ότι και αν κάνει.
Ελπίζω να βρεθώ και εγώ  κάποια φορά

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης - Σεμινάριο Ορθολογικής Προσέγγισης Προπόνησης Με Αντίσταση - Μέρος 3ο

*​

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης - Σεμινάριο Ορθολογικής Προσέγγισης Προπόνησης Με Αντίσταση - Μέρος 4o (Final)*

----------

